
Ask HN: Small, economical office gifts - taylorbuley
I&#x27;ve a project manager at a vendor we work with who I think deserves a small gift. My budget for this kind of stuff is tight. Any ideas for a neat, small gift for a tech-oriented person?
======
cauterized
When I've been the vendor, the most appreciated gifts have been food that this
person can choose to either bring home or share with their office. I don't
need more knick-knacks, but being able to put a smile on my co-workers faces
puts a smile on mine.

But more importantly, include a heartfelt personalized card thanking the
entire team and specifically calling out that person for going above and
beyond. A card like that can lift an entire office's morale for the rest of
the week, and is something your PM can show off on their desk or use as
evidence when asking for a raise.

------
atmosx
If he is a security/privacy oriented guy and can handle it, I'd get a YubiKey.

------
waqasaday
If s/he is an Apple fan, I would recommend an accessory for Mac / MacBook.
(themarkhor.com / hardgraft.com / thisisground.com)

------
imcoconut
a new coworker on our team got me a swell beverage bottle. Keeps hot liquids
hot, and cold cold. I think this is a great option.

[http://www.swellbottle.com/](http://www.swellbottle.com/)

